# Anti-kink tubing adapters



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2011)

Hi 
What filter do you use?
This is available from USA  :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eheim-2213-22 ... 905b606ce2
or this  :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bend-Peice12- ... 35b382397f
hoggie


----------



## cheebs (19 Jul 2011)

When I used to water cool PCs a few years back, people used to use these things to prevent kinks. I cant find any for a 22mm OD though in the couple of minutes I had to look.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2011)

Hi Cheebs
That's a good find but do these work?
hoggie


----------



## cheebs (19 Jul 2011)

They work really well actually.

I have never used them personally, as I never had the need to, but I have seen them in use. As you can imagine, sometimes you need to make very tight bends within a PC case, so we use really soft tubing to enable that (really expensive Tygon branded stuff was most popular for large tubes - Its the same stuff they use in hospitals). Obviously it has the disadvantage of easily kinking. These spirals work in a similar way to pipe benders, giving the walls more rigidity without loosing flexibility. Well worth a go I would say, and sound perfect for what the OP is requesting.


----------



## cheebs (19 Jul 2011)

They work really well actually.

I have never used them personally, as I never had the need to, but I have seen them in use. As you can imagine, sometimes you need to make very tight bends within a PC case, so we use really soft tubing to enable that (really expensive Tygon branded stuff was most popular for large tubes - Its the same stuff they use in hospitals). Obviously it has the disadvantage of easily kinking. These spirals work in a similar way to pipe benders, giving the walls more rigidity without loosing flexibility. Well worth a go I would say, and sound perfect for what the OP is requesting.

[edit]BTW - The elbow you added to your first reply will definitely effect flow.[/edit]

[edit 2}Arrgh! I was editing (as i saw hogans second link) when you replied... sorry [/edit]


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2011)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Thanka Hogan, those 2nd ones look like they are perfect. But do you know if these will negatively affect flow?


Hi 
I wouldn't have thought that much....are they to go over the glass of the aquarium ?
Or why not make your own with some acrylic tubing.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2011)

Cheebs
Cheers for the information.
hoggie


----------



## andyh (19 Jul 2011)

Ehiem make them


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jul 2011)

andyh said:
			
		

> Ehiem make them


Sorry andy make what :?: 
hoggie


----------



## nry (20 Jul 2011)

Eheim make the anti-crimp bend sections, I have a good handful - I think they were from AquaEssentials but I've had them a good few years now.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Jul 2011)

nry said:
			
		

> Eheim make the anti-crimp bend sections, I have a good handful - I think they were from AquaEssentials but I've had them a good few years now.


Is that the plastic ones?
hoggie


----------

